# Good Bible studies?



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 7, 2007)

My wife and I are trying to track down some good studies to encourage our daily Bible reading and growth. Does anybody know of a good series of studies that will challenge us and help us to grow as a godly couple? We're both feeling quite dry at the moment.

Reactions: Praying 1


----------

